# Rogers Statement: Potentially tweaking plans for more Data



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

> Customers are not restricted just to the 4 iphone bundles that were announced & are able to select from most of our other voice & data plans. *We do not have an unlimited data plan, although we are looking at potentially tweaking some of the data plan bucket sizes. More to follow.*
> 
> Bruce M. Mann
> Vice President Investor Relations
> ...


Are they caving? Could this possibly be a break for us? 

Source: iPhone 3G International Update: Australia Plans & Prices, Canada Stumbles, Sweden Crumbles? | The iPhone Blog


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Are they caving? Could this possibly be a break for us?
> 
> Source: iPhone 3G International Update: Australia Plans & Prices, Canada Stumbles, Sweden Crumbles? | The iPhone Blog


Sounds somewhat promising, however I don't think people will be happy unless it's truly unlimited. And by the sounds of his note, they're only looking to increase the limits, not make them unlimited.

On another note.....it's Friday! Whoooooooooo!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Hopefully that's true because it would probably turn 400 mb into something like 1 gig


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

That's awesome. This is one of or the biggest backlashes against Rogers I've ever seen.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

It doesn't sound like they plan on reducing the price though, just giving you more data. I'm fine with the 400MB most likely, but only if it was maybe $15 per month which is more reasonable.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I got a response yesterday to the complaint I sent in about there being no couples/family plan options. It said something to the effect that all plans are not as of yet finalized, to check Rogers web site the day of the launch. So it didn't shut the door on that either.

It just leaves me thinking did they not do ANY research prior to releasing this several staged, and confusing pricing plans.

Definitely going to wait a week or so, before I jump on any iPhone.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

CaptainCode said:


> It doesn't sound like they plan on reducing the price though, just giving you more data. I'm fine with the 400MB most likely, but only if it was maybe $15 per month which is more reasonable.


But you know that plan comes with voice too, right? In which case it's almost the same as AT&T, just less data.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not holding my breath. Knowing Rogers, they'll find some new way to make sure you get rogered.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

uPhone said:


> But you know that plan comes with voice too, right? In which case it's almost the same as AT&T, just less data.


Yeah, but at least you get unlimited data. If they're going to keep it at such low data or maybe increase it to 1GB for the $60/month then they could give the 400MB for much cheaper. My bet is if they did that then there'd be a lot less complaints.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

What would really suck is if they only incresed the 3rd and 4th plan (i.e. the 100 and 115$ plans). It's something Rogers would do. But it wouldn't help very many people.

Hopefully they do something like, at the very least, shift every plan's data allowence one to the left, so the 60$ plan is 750, the 75$ is 1GB, the 100$ is 2GB, the $115 is 6GB. Not the BIGGEST difference but it would help.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I may have retract my previous post. Check this out:

Perhaps Rogers Is Feeling The Heat? « The IT Nerd

They have hired a PR firm that specializes in crisis management. Maybe they are going to cave after all? Still who knows? They are Rogers and they are the types to find new ways to screw their customers.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

I would be happy with an increase in the data bucket. However, the min. buckets need to be increased as well. Starting with only 150 mins is too low. Heck even the 300 mins for $75 is a little low. My plan is $45 and I get 450+early Eve/WE, add the $30/300MB plan same cost.

Man, $30 unlimited would clinch it for me in a hart beat. I haven't been in a contract for 5 years, but I'd be willing to for the iPhone and $30 unlimited.


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

750MB data + 200 min voice iPhone plan for $60 is fine for me


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Let's see how this plays out... 

I think that their decision making in regards to the iPhone from here in are going to be very thurough. If they give us too much of a break, they wont make the revenue they need to make. If they give us too small of a break, they know we'll just be insulted and the media will have a field day.


----------



## James3967 (Aug 30, 2004)

I wouldn't think Rogers will do anything until they see how the 11th goes.

Scenario 1 - user purchase iphones - Rogers Claims "The public has spoken, they love our 'value packages'

Scenario 2 - no one buys iphone - Rogers Claims "People misunderstood, those were only the first wave of plans"...or something insulting like that.

I will definetly be walking by a Rogers store on the 11th to see how its looking.


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

I would not hold my breath on getting any substantial change. The fact that that they have hired a very expensive PR firm shows that they are trying to change peoples minds not their price plans. Also note that the cost for this PR firm will come out of the money they collect for the iPhone and that will give them the justification for keeping the price high. It is the old "cost of doing business" reason that they always use for high prices here in Canada.

The only true hope we have to lower the cost is open the market to foreign carriers or bring back government owned telephone companies.

Both are almost as bad as the problem.


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

*hopefully this is true....*

If they do tweak their bundles they need to get the word out soon.

But if they keep telling us that there are other options available, then who would sign up for their "IPHONE" Bundles.....

People like me will build their own plan to suit their needs, keeping my existing plan and just adding a data package, with caller id. Done!

But if they sweeten the deal by adding to the bucket, I am more inclined to change my plan entirely. Then I am a happy rogers customer and you have me for 3 years.

And in 3 years, the 4th generation iphone is out, and i repeat this process and more cellular competion in Canada allows me to chose an unlimtied data plan.....but you won't see unlimtied data now.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is how Rogers can make millions in the first launch and year of the iPhone in Canada. If they do it right, they will have people on board for 3yrs and keep on having people signing up all year long.

1. The base starting package has to include 1GB of data, nothing less!
2. Talk minutes increased to 200 - 300 minutes for day time
3. Unlimited Evening and Weekend Time needs to start at 7:00PM - include unlimited talk for E&W
4. Throw Caller ID in for free
5. Unlimited Texting - this one is a no brainer

For those that want more minutes? Have separate add on prices for that. For those that want more data? Start at next tier.

As for the fees? We will continue to fight this one, but for now, lets just get Rogers to do the above, so that they can be successful in their launch. 

All the above 1 - 5 can still be had for $60 plus fees and taxes and nothing else. That would be what I would pay for and many others as well. If Rogers wants to throw some others in go for it


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

uPhone said:


> What would really suck is if they only incresed the 3rd and 4th plan (i.e. the 100 and 115$ plans). It's something Rogers would do. But it wouldn't help very many people.
> 
> Hopefully they do something like, at the very least, shift every plan's data allowence one to the left, so the 60$ plan is 750, the 75$ is 1GB, the 100$ is 2GB, the $115 is 6GB. Not the BIGGEST difference but it would help.


NO NO NO! If this is what you're happy with, they've brainwashed you already to accept a minor adjustment. 
If Bell and Telus can offer $30/unlimited (remains to be seen what it encompasses), we should demand no less.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

satchmo said:


> NO NO NO! If this is what you're happy with, they've brainwashed you already to accept a minor adjustment.
> If Bell and Telus can offer $30/unlimited (remains to be seen what it encompasses), we should demand no less.


Agreed!


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

satchmo said:


> NO NO NO! If this is what you're happy with, they've brainwashed you already to accept a minor adjustment.
> If Bell and Telus can offer $30/unlimited (remains to be seen what it encompasses), we should demand no less.


Don't worry about what uPhone says. He's already told us numerous times that he's going to be buying an iphone. Right now it just seems like he's trolling.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

This is the time for unlimited - the trend globally is for unlimited (with high soft caps for people abusing the network). You let them get off with an increased cap, then they still win... and you will live with this for the next decade. Bye ROGER$


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Don't worry about what uPhone says. He's already told us numerous times that he's going to be buying an iphone. Right now it just seems like he's trolling.


How am I trolling? By posting 'breaking' news? You're just embarassing yourself now...

Yes I will be buying an iPhone. And to the other one who said I was brainwashed, you're right.. I shouldn't accept that. Hopefully we will see something like a minimum of 1GB for the 60$ plan.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

*Let's keep the pressure on Rogers!*


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

5andman said:


> *Let's keep the pressure on Rogers!*


A very bold statement. Whats that red dot on your forehead?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I wonder if the new owners of Ruinediphone.com still plan to print out all of the signatures and send them.

It'll be at 35,000 by the end of the day no doubt.


----------



## nstanger (Aug 20, 2005)

*new language?*



5andman said:


> *Let's keep the pressure on Rogers!*


Is it new that they are pointing towards their other data packages now? Purchasing an iphone is getting more and more complicated!

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

nstanger said:


> Purchasing an iphone is getting more and more complicated!


And we're still a week away!


----------



## James L (Jun 7, 2007)

uPhone said:


> How am I trolling? By posting 'breaking' news? You're just embarassing yourself now...
> 
> Yes I will be buying an iPhone. And to the other one who said I was brainwashed, you're right.. I shouldn't accept that. Hopefully we will see something like a minimum of 1GB for the 60$ plan.


You don't have to accept it. Be patient, don't buy on the 11th, and wait for a fair plan.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

James L said:


> You don't have to accept it. Be patient, don't buy on the 11th, and wait for a fair plan.


I'm thinking about it...

Because it seems like for the first time ever, Rogers might actually be listening...


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

At this point I'm positive Rogers will at least adjust their data plans as they're SO MUCH worse than anything else in North America now that all of their competition has announced unlimited data for $30. Whether they go unlimited is yet to be seen, but I'm hoping they come to their senses and offer unlimited like everyone else.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

uPhone said:


> I'm thinking about it...
> 
> Because it seems like for the first time ever, Rogers might actually be listening...


They WILL listen IF they hear the sounds of silence in their stores. No other way will work.

Those who think they can rush out on July 11th and expect a decrease in the future are delusional. Explain to me what incentive would there be to increase the value of the plans when there are thousands panting to get themselves hooked on a 3 year contract with the current rates? Teddy will be laughing himself silly and rubbing his hands in glee with all the idiots lined up to fill HIS wallet.

Do yourself, and everyone of us who wants an iPhone as well, a favour. Stay home on the 11th.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah. It's just so much bad press that they have to change something. I don't know why they don't just GIVE US UNLIMITED. We'd all be happy, and this would all go away for them. It seems so simple yet they're just not doing it (yet, anyway). I honestly think they could get away with not even adjusting pricing or minutes or anything as long as they add unlimited data.

If you'll notice they've added 2 additional paragraphs on their iPhone site:

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

adagio said:


> They WILL listen IF they hear the sounds of silence in their stores. No other way will work.
> 
> Those who think they can rush out on July 11th and expect a decrease in the future are delusional. Explain to me what incentive would there be to increase the value of the plans when there are thousands panting to get themselves hooked on a 3 year contract with the current rates? Teddy will be laughing himself silly and rubbing his hands in glee with all the idiots lined up to fill HIS wallet.
> 
> Do yourself, and everyone of us who wants an iPhone as well, a favour. Stay home on the 11th.


Thanks for the kind words...

I disagree. It's just the nature of the market and technology that prices _will_ come down. (in microprocessors it's known as Moore's Law). Sure it might take 6 months, it might take 8 months, it might take 12 months, but you _will_ get more for less. There is competition to drive this - maybe not in the GSM-space or the iPhone-space, but the mobility market is competitive enough that if the other two are offering reasonably priced unlimited data, so will Rogers/Fido And that's why they all have retention departments. You can bet that the deals they offer for retention will soon find their way into the general marketplace. 

The best the "protest" can hope for is to accelerate the process, not start it.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

By the way, here is a message from Elizabeth Hamilton on Rogers' research:



> There are several websites where you can find information on standard
> wireless usage.
> Of course, web pages vary in size depending how multi-media heavy they
> are, e.g. more photos, bigger the size, so sites like CNN, CTV and Ebay
> ...


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

uPhone said:


> By the way, here is a message from Elizabeth Hamilton on Rogers' research:


There's a fatal flaw in this whole average webpage business: Most web pages suck.

Most web pages are home made pieces of crap made by people who know nothing about web design, and NOBODY GOES TO THEM! Most webpages that are *VISITED* on a regular basis by the general population are much larger in size than the average webpage. Therefore basing calculations on the average webpage is completely useless. Of course, if we had unlimited data like most of the rest of the world, we wouldn't even be discussing such trivial points.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Here is the followup to the article Ms. Hamilton mentioned..

Here



> The size of the average web page has more than tripled since 2003. From 2003 to 2008 the average web page grew from 93.7K to over 312K , some 233% (Domenech et al. 2007, Flinn & Betcher 2008).


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

What if it's a network thing? 3G or no 3G...the Bell network (CDMA) is still the fastest data network in the country and perhaps the less travelled (less customers) as opposed to Rogers.

Rogers keeps talking about how their network is the shyte, how it's the best thing since sliced bread. What if they gotta make you potential iPhoners pay shyteloads for your data cause they gotta fund more infrastructure. What would happen if all the millions of iPhone clients were to access their unlimited data on the network simultaneously.

Number of clients is a critical piece of the puzzle in any network. Rogers must know that they can't take everyone on the unlimited data train, so it's being given to those who can afford it.

AT&T...they got the infrastructure to take on millions; they got a cell tower in every neighborhood. Rogers...don't think they're that well spread.

I was discussing this with one of my clients who deals in Iridium satellite phones...he seems to think that Rogers may not have the hardware to back up the great iPhone invasion.

It seems to be a sound theory to me. At least the Rogers plans are more affordable than Iridium.


----------



## boxcarracer (Jun 30, 2008)

Is anyone else disgusted that the flagship 'we're not happy' website (ruinediphone)has turned into a business venture. this website was the only reason we were getting media attention about this...and now they even sold out....their no better than rogers


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Garry said:


> Here is the followup to the article Ms. Hamilton mentioned..
> 
> Here


well on top of that, her original source was from October 2006. Good research.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Flipstar said:


> well on top of that, her original source was from October 2006. Good research.


Well then, it's up to anyone that doesn't like their research to start finding more recent research to refute their claims.

Basing your math on 130K is a little dumb imho, and that should be pointed out to various media outlets.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

boxcarracer said:


> Is anyone else disgusted that the flagship 'we're not happy' website (ruinediphone)has turned into a business venture. this website was the only reason we were getting media attention about this...and now they even sold out....their no better than rogers


I have yet to see OilChange.com "spread the word" of these issues.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

boxcarracer said:


> Is anyone else disgusted that the flagship 'we're not happy' website (ruinediphone)has turned into a business venture. this website was the only reason we were getting media attention about this...and now they even sold out....their no better than rogers


I was, yesterday, and still am. It was obviously a business venture from the start.



HowEver said:


> So the ruinediphone guy *cashed in* and *sold out* and benefits from all the traffic and advertising and good will from all those annoyed Rogers users and potential Rogers customers.
> 
> It brings a tear to the eye. Ted would be proud.


http://www.ehmac.ca/695725-post41.html

Now who owns this site?
Get the facts on the Rogers iPhone - HOME

.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm glad I didn't donate any money to support the operating costs.

Looks like maybe it's time for an oil change:

RuinedIphone.com | Screwing Canadian iPhone customers since 2008

34,164 customers and counting…


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

If you watch the video, the person keeps saying "3 gig iPhone".


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

The video has been taken down it appears. Too bad, I wanted to see it.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

uPhone said:


> The video has been taken down it appears. Too bad, I wanted to see it.


Trust me, you don't. It is so bad. At least they could have gotten the name of the phone right. So sad.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

boxcarracer said:


> Is anyone else disgusted that the flagship 'we're not happy' website (ruinediphone)has turned into a business venture. this website was the only reason we were getting media attention about this...and now they even sold out....their no better than rogers


What is so wrong with a business venture. Isn't it what they do with it that counts?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

The Shadow said:


> AT&T...they got the infrastructure to take on millions; they got a cell tower in every neighborhood. Rogers...don't think they're that well spread.


No way man. When I can travel to downtown Vancouver during the Celebration of Lights Fireworks festival with millions of people yapping on their cells, you know Telus & Robbers have enough towers.

The technology is here... lets face it, we're not using analog signals anymore. Digital and compressed data. This is another brainwashing tactic by the cell companies.

Remember in the US, it is proportional, so obviously have a larger network. But I think Rogers towers can handle the Canadian population -- otherwise they would not be Canada's Most Kick Ass Network as they claim to be.


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

adagio said:


> They WILL listen IF they hear the sounds of silence in their stores. No other way will work.
> 
> Do yourself, and everyone of us who wants an iPhone as well, a favour. Stay home on the 11th.


Totally agreed, do not buy on July 11th and forget July 11th. Everyone start telling yourself (and your friends) that *offical release of ipnone is July 25th. July 25th, July 25th, July 25th........until your mind remember July 25th is the offical day of iphone release. *


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oilchange is trying to get your email address -1



> Oilchange is trying to get your email address
> 
> Whats up with oilchange.com taking the lead on the fight against rogers and big corporation? It looks like they are just jumping on the attention this is getting so that they can market themselves... lol. they are probably selling your email addresses...


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Now who owns this site?
> Get the facts on the Rogers iPhone - HOME.


I do. Short of giving you my home address and phone number, I'll tell you the same thing I've posted on the website itself and here on ehMac.

My name is Russell Gordon. I'm a former software developer of four years, now a high school teacher of two years living in the GTA area. I've had a general interest in picking up an iPhone, probably would have if the rates compared well with international providers, especially AT&T in the United States, since they're our closest neighbour. At this point in time, I definitely won't be picking up an iPhone.

It's not the prices that are so bad, it's the value for money, in my personal opinion.

I've paid for the server and domain name out of my own pocket and I won't be asking anyone for donations to cover bandwidth costs.

If you think the site does a good job of highlighting how bad the Rogers plans are, please spread the link. If you think something could be explained better, please let me know via the email links on the site. I am very much interested in citing the source of all the information I present and explaining how I arrived at any conclusions given.

All the best...

P.S.: By taking the time to put together the "facts" website I am also hoping to draw attention to the fact that *all* Canadians pay much more on average than Americans for cell phone service. Please consider supporting Bill C-555 -- link is here:

Petition - C-555 Get Connected Fairly Act


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Um, thanks. I didn't think someone would actually answer that here! Good luck with your endeavour.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

uPhone said:


> The video has been taken down it appears. Too bad, I wanted to see it.


Mine works. Too bad yours doesn't, 'cause she's pretty hot.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol I just watched the video on ruinediphone.com - interesting..


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

i-Gouged (Rogers iPhone Global BC News tv spot)

YouTube - i-Gouged (Rogers iPhone Global BC News tv spot)


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Oil change.com? I clicked the link thinking I could find some Mr. Lube coupons that I could print off, but found some web company. It would have been funny to see Rogers Lube coupons that are only valid for use on July 11.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Ottawaman said:


> i-Gouged (Rogers iPhone Global BC News tv spot)
> 
> YouTube - i-Gouged (Rogers iPhone Global BC News tv spot)


LMAO AT THE GUY WITH THE RUINEDIPHONE.COM SHIRT!

But that's pretty cool, that it's on Global News.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Many thanks to you, ct77. 

It's wonderful that someone is making an effort to change the cell phone landscape in Canada. We've been hosed for so long in this country that folks get excited when someone like Robbers throws them a crumb.

I love my country but we're fast becoming a technological backwater.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, thanks also ct77 for this site.

I would say that Canada is falling behind with competitiveness, and we need to do what we can to get both government and corporations to realize this.

Just read the objectives and goals in the Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada site

Connecting Canada to the World: Connecting Canada to the World

For example, we are not meeting up to DFAIT's strategic objective 5 - "Forging an Innovative Organization: Linking People, Priorities and Partners" - specifically "Effective Management and Use of Information and Technology", within the context of, "Revolution in global communications- new digital culture - internet, satellite TV, 24/7 expectations."

And this is worth risking because the Feds/CRTC and companies like Rogers can't get there act together and offer a $30 unlimited data plan so that Canadians are connected to the world!! 

Simply unacceptable.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's another link to consider over the next few days while Rogers considers to adjust their plans and think beyond corporate greed. 

Canada and the Internet Revolution: Connecting Canadians - John Manley - The following text is an edited speech made by John Manley to the 1999 annual meeting of the Trilateral Commission in Washington, D.C. John Manley is Canada’s Minister of Industry (since 1993).

Canada and the Internet Revolution: Connecting Canadians


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I don’t know how to quote sections and make them bold but found this interesting...

Here is the response uPhone got from Elizabeth Hamilton on Rogers' research:

_Quote:

There are several websites where you can find information on standard
wireless usage.
Of course, web pages vary in size depending how multi-media heavy they
are, e.g. more photos, bigger the size, so sites like CNN, CTV and Ebay
are media heavy, as well as sites that are optimized for mobile, such as
facebook, google, etc. *Our math is based on 130Kb/page, which is the
average HTML size according to research.* See link
The Average Web Page - Preliminary Results
And I believe if you review the Toronto Star archives, they're research
yielded similar results on or around November 26/27.
_

Garry then posts an article link he recieved from Elizabeth Hamilton stating this:

_Here is the followup to the article Ms. Hamilton mentioned..

Here

Quote:

The size of the average web page has more than tripled since 2003. *From 2003 to 2008 the average web page grew from 93.7K to over 312K* , some 233% (Domenech et al. 2007, Flinn & Betcher 2008).
_

How can Rogers research yield results of 130K and then Elizabeth Hamilton’s link potential/current customers to a page that yielded results of 312K?

Am I missing sometime?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

cowasaki said:


> I don’t know how to quote sections and make them bold but found this interesting...
> 
> Here is the response uPhone got from Elizabeth Hamilton on Rogers' research:
> 
> ...



I noticed this too... 

Elizabeth is getting a little annoyed at me because I've been E-mailing her so much. To top that off, I E-mailed Bruce Mann at Rogers, one section of the E-mail said how Elizabeth's theory that 400MB is enough is insulting, she E-mailed me telling me that E-mail was forwarded to her! :lmao: 

She seems to be trying to get rid of me and said something along the lines of "I have answered all of your questions" blah blah.

I sent her "one final note" including the video of the Global news report.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

"132 KB ought to be enough for anyone" -- Rogers, 2008


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

cowasaki said:


> I don’t know how to quote sections and make them bold but found this interesting...
> 
> Here is the response uPhone got from Elizabeth Hamilton on Rogers' research:
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, I did a Google search, I didn't get my link from Elizabeth Hamilton. I just found the article that was more current than hers.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

zlinger said:


> "132 KB ought to be enough for anyone" -- Rogers, 2008


:lmao:


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

uPhone said:


> But you know that plan comes with voice too, right? In which case it's almost the same as AT&T, just less data.


what? where did you pull that from? honestly... RESEARCH FIRST PEOPLE.....

Wonderday » Blog Archive » iPhone Plan Comparison

Read that....


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

dmpP said:


> what? where did you pull that from? honestly... RESEARCH FIRST PEOPLE.....
> 
> Wonderday » Blog Archive » iPhone Plan Comparison
> 
> Read that....


I was talking strictly in terms of price.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

ct77 said:


> I do. Short of giving you my home address and phone number, I'll tell you the same thing I've posted on the website itself and here on ehMac.


hey, thanks for posting about this here.. and the crusade with the iphone/rogers pricing.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Ooops my mistake Garry. I can edit it if you wish.

The point remains that Rogers should reconsider their research statistics.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

No problem.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

uPhone said:


> I was talking strictly in terms of price.


Did you not read that link? ok... let me post it again for you...
Wonderday » Blog Archive » iPhone Plan Comparison

Here's the summary in case you're too lazy to click the link  

Total cost of iphone...

UK - $1459 CAD
USA - $2231 CAD
CAN - $3224.68 CAD

"strictly in terms of price" we're (by we I mean Canadians) are being screwed large!


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

dmpP said:


> Did you not read that link? ok... let me post it again for you...
> Wonderday » Blog Archive » iPhone Plan Comparison
> 
> Here's the summary in case you're too lazy to click the link
> ...


Are you saying that people in the UK will instantly cancel their plans after the 18 month contract? I doubt it. It's still a stupid comparison.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

CaptainCode said:


> Are you saying that people in the UK will instantly cancel their plans after the 18 month contract? I doubt it. It's still a stupid comparison.


no...not saying that... 

if you sign up in the UK... you only need to sign a 1.5yr contract... period... end of story. After that... if you want to switch to another provider or what not you can at no cost... or renegotiate the terms and sign a new contract. In Canada... we're going to have to sign a 3-yr agreement... which means fees if you want to change plans or something...


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

The iPhone is still locked after your 1.5 year contract is over.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

dmpP said:


> no...not saying that...
> if you sign up in the UK... you only need to sign a 1.5yr contract... period... end of story. After that... if you want to switch to another provider or what not you can at no cost... or renegotiate the terms and sign a new contract. In Canada... we're going to have to sign a 3-yr agreement... which means fees if you want to change plans or something...


Sure. But do you see the problem with those numbers? The UK and US ones assume that you'll no longer be buying voice or data after the contract is up. To compare apples to apples (pardon the pun), you need to look at the total Canadian cost to month 18 (for the UK) and month 24 (for the US) then add the Early Cancellation Fee. 

I'll do the math, since it seems I have nothing better to do:

18 months service (incl caller ID and SAF) + 18 month ECF + taxes at 13%
224.87 + (Hardware)
1514.31 + (Service)
406.80 (ECF)
-----
2145.98
1459.00 -
-----
*$686.98 (difference from UK over same term*)

24 months service (incl caller ID and SAF) + 12 month ECF + taxes at 13%
224.87 + (Hardware)
1786.80 + (Service)
271.20 (ECF)
------
2282.87
2231.00 -
------
*$51.87 (difference from US over same term)*

As I said, still no terrific, but not as horrible as above.

I won't defend the data cap, low minutes or nickel/dime caller ID fee, but just making sure that the comparisons are fair.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I hardly think the $15 per month is nickel and dime. Think quarters. After all you are paying an additional 25% of the cost of your $60 plan every month or double the cost of a hypothetical $15 Voice only plan. It's appalling. Especially since companies like Virgin offer it for free.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

cap10subtext said:


> I hardly think the $15 per month is nickel and dime. Think quarters. After all you are paying an additional 25% of the cost of your $60 plan every month or double the cost of a hypothetical $15 Voice only plan. It's appalling. Especially since companies like Virgin offer it for free.


$7 a la carte. I used that term not to reflect the cost of the service, but to reflect the attitude of *all* Canadian wireless carriers (except for the resellers like Virgin) in charging extra for it in 2008.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Perhaps a better term would be total "commitment" versus total cost. I know some of you are arguing that in Europe you would renew after 18 months anyway and that is true. What you are not understanding is that it is a commitment to pay X number of dollars over the course of the contract.

You can use the ECF at the 18 and 24 month mark as a different way of calculating total cost of ownership, however those who are using that are only including the ECF of data plan. You still have to pay another ECF on the voice plan according to Rogers.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

*I'm not getting my hopes up*

Rogers need to adjust their plans in a big way for me. A little tweak won't do it. There is no reason that the plans here in Canada cannot more closely resemble the plans in the US. If the basic plan is not unlimited data, it had better be increased an awful lot. 

Three years is too long of a contract. What are they worried about? Perhaps an iPhone Nano is in the works that will work on Telus or Bell?

I have no idea how much data I'd actually use. 1 gig might be fine for me, who knows? That said, I have no desire to be joined at the hip to Rogers for THREE YEARS if the plan does not suit my needs and I most certainly do not want to worry about getting unexpected huge wireless bills.  

Like many others I've been patiently waiting for the iPhone, but Rogers have crapped the bed bigtime on this one. 

For the foreseeable future, I'll stick with my iPod Touch and my cheap crappy PC Mobile phone... at least until this all plays out and settles down.

B


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

*Data Usage Rates*

I posted a rather lengthy analysis of data usage in this thread. It's not everyones usage pattern, nor even mine. Mine would be more than double the examples I gave, with exception of e-mail.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Drizzx said:


> All the CDMA providers in Canada are slowly making the transition over to GSM whether they've officially announced it or not. Your marketing intelligence should already be aware of this.


I didn't know this.. they are transitioning to GSM?

Also thanks for writing that post, it was very informative. I planned to get the 750MB plan but might reconsider the 1GB plan (although an extra 250MB doesn't seem like it's all that much anymore!)


----------



## Shogun308 (Jun 24, 2008)

Drizzx said:


> I posted a rather lengthy analysis of data usage in this thread. It's not everyones usage pattern, nor even mine. Mine would be more than double the examples I gave, with exception of e-mail.


Very detailed analysis..Thanks Drizzx! This really helps people to see what they are getting themselves into. One thing I might add, in your email section, you only accounted for emails received, but not sent. If you are someone who sends as much as email as you have received, the usage should be more...


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

Drizzx said:


> I posted a rather lengthy analysis of data usage in this thread. It's not everyones usage pattern, nor even mine. Mine would be more than double the examples I gave, with exception of e-mail.


Man I'm getting a bit excited. Not sure if I dare to hope, but we definitely have something here with all the attention this issue is getting.


----------



## Michelc (Mar 27, 2004)

*400 Mb = 3100 pages*

Hi contact the owner of this site search engine optimization, Mr Andy King that Rogers use as justification for the 400MB=3100 pages. I let him know that Rogers was using his data. He told me that a new book from him coming out on the 17, will show that average web page is now 312 Ko. This would mean that 400MB now equal 1312 pages.

I email Mrs Hamilton from rogers to let her know that the claim they make is false advertising.

I'm waiting for her answer.


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

wow you guys are great with all the work and research..thanks so much :clap:


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Michelc said:


> Hi contact the owner of this site search engine optimization, Mr Andy King that Rogers use as justification for the 400MB=3100 pages. I let him know that Rogers was using his data. He told me that a new book from him coming out on the 17, will show that average web page is now 312 Ko. This would mean that 400MB now equal 1312 pages.
> 
> I email Mrs Hamilton from rogers to let her know that the claim they make is false advertising.
> 
> I'm waiting for her answer.


I am definately going to do the same thing. By now, she hates me, and I love pissing her off.


----------



## SeanS (Jun 27, 2005)

Maybe Ms Hamilton should be aware of something directly from the ATT website,

Travel Tips | Wireless from AT&T, formerly Cingular

'_Why does iPhone use more data than other devices?
Full HTML email: All data associated with emails are downloaded to iPhone, including full attachments and associated graphics. 
Automatic check for email: Customers who set their device to automatically check for email in 15, 30, or 60 minute intervals are incurring international data charges, even if no email is downloaded. 
Enhanced Internet experience: The Safari browser supports full HTML browsing for a more enhanced experience, which uses significantly more data than a WAP browser on a standard handset or PDA. 
Feature-rich applications: iPhone applications like Google Maps, YouTube, and others, depending on frequency of usage, can use a large amount of data._


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

SeanS said:


> Maybe Ms Hamilton should be aware of something directly from the ATT website,
> 
> Travel Tips | Wireless from AT&T, formerly Cingular
> 
> ...


Please, be my guest: [email protected]

She hates me too much for me to send her yet another email :lmao:


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Michelc said:


> Hi contact the owner of this site search engine optimization, Mr Andy King that Rogers use as justification for the 400MB=3100 pages. I let him know that Rogers was using his data. He told me that a new book from him coming out on the 17, will show that average web page is now 312 Ko. This would mean that 400MB now equal 1312 pages.
> 
> I email Mrs Hamilton from rogers to let her know that the claim they make is false advertising.
> 
> I'm waiting for her answer.



I believe the site you were looking for is WebSiteOptimization.com.


----------

